# origin Savedatei in der Cloud speichern



## batmaan (20. April 2013)

Moin , 

abi naht sich dem ende und ich hab dann viel Zeit. Ich hab Origin auf Lappy und PC, wie kann ich die Spieldatein ohne ständigiges hin und her kopieren auf beide computer speichern?

Lol, nach 30 Mnuten googlen gefunden:
3. Wie aktiviere ich Cloud-Speicherung?

Die Option zur Cloud-Speicherung kann direkt über den Origin-Client aktiviert werden:
Starte den Origin-Client
Melde dich mit deinem Account an
Öffne das Origin Menü
Wähle Anwendungseinstellungen aus
Scrolle zum Ende des „Allgemein“ Reiters
Wähle „Cloud-Speicherung für alle unterstützten Spiele aktivieren“ aus
Bestätige mit „Fertig“

kann zu


----------



## FabulousBK81 (20. April 2013)

Was verstehst du Bitte unter "Spieldateien"?
Wenn du Singelplayer Savegames meinst...dann Ja es geht(kann mann unter Anwendungseinstellungen aktivieren).
Wenn du aber die Installierten Games meinst,dann kannst du die Spiele z.B. vom Pc auf den Laptop in das jeweilige Installationsverzeichnis kopieren!


----------



## batmaan (20. April 2013)

Wenn du Singelplayer Savegames

das meinte ich


----------



## FabulousBK81 (20. April 2013)

Ok,dann in den Einstellungen den Hacken machen


----------

